# Golden Mix at Mo. Dog Pound



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

He's adorable.
I hope he finds a home soon


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We are having someone go check Boris out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a BEAUTIFUL BOY!

*Maggie's Mom: Thanks for sending someone to check Boris out!!*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Just given you the FYI.... We have someone picking Boris up this weekend and bringing him to us........


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh that is GREAT news!!!!

Thank You!!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

What rescue group are you with?
I just got an email from Dirks Fund & Gateway Golden that they were going to try to help.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dirks fund.........


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You guys rock so much Mary!!! Bless You!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> What rescue group are you with?
> I just got an email from Dirks Fund & Gateway Golden that they were going to try to help.


I dont know if Gateway has actually been in contact with the shelter... one of our people have talk to them ..etc....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I was wondering when you were going to get on the ball about this one....waited ALL day!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> I was wondering when you were going to get on the ball about this one....waited ALL day!!!


Well maybe if I was home I could have posted......:wave::wave::wave::wave: Linda is going to go get him......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool! Can wait to see the big lug!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Cool! Can wait to see the big lug!


We might need to get Cheryl's permission first tho.....(Bob quote)


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Just given you the FYI.... We have someone picking Boris up this weekend and bringing him to us........


 

Your awesome Mary!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

woodysmama said:


> Your awesome Mary!!!!!!!!


Hey Lady ...How are you and Woody doing? Miss you posting......


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news that he is saved. Bless you and Dirks Fund


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can't wait*

Can't wait to see BORIS after he's out of shelter!!!!:thanks::thanks:

MY GOLDEN CHARLIE: Thanks to you for e-mailing all of the rescues!
:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Boris has been sprung and is on his way up to us this morning....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so glad... He's a stunner !!!!! Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

YEA!! Thank You!!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

great news i'm glad this boy is out of the shelter!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

That is awesome that Boris is going to be taken care of.

Tiffany


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please Pray for Boris*

Please pray for our Boris. He is very ill.
Has HW very bad.
We all love you Boris..


----------

